# Mess Dress Suppliers/Tailors



## JorgSlice (8 Aug 2013)

Got a question for a friend, did some searching but it's a terrible mess, Google-fu is not in my favour (in between Prisoner Transports and cpffee #5  :-X)

He's a Res MP NCM, looking for Mess Dress in Alberta. Anyone know of a decent supplier/tailor with good pricing? 

Cheers.


----------



## Franko (8 Aug 2013)

http://www.andreitailors.com/

This is the best around. To get something cheap, you have to know someone who is getting rid of theirs and buy it second or third hand.

Regards


----------



## JorgSlice (8 Aug 2013)

Nerf herder said:
			
		

> http://www.andreitailors.com/
> 
> This is the best around. To get something cheap, you have to know someone who is getting rid of theirs and buy it second or third hand.
> 
> Regards



He's not too concerned about cost, just does not want to be gouged for lesser quality workmanship. Much appreciated!

Edited for ham-fisted spelling/grammar


----------



## Franko (8 Aug 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> He's not too concerned about cost, just does wanted want to be gouged. Much appreciated!



He's not cheap and the quality is clearly there. He has to remember that Mess Kit is tailor made, by hand. 

Payments can be made through CANEX as well.


----------



## JorgSlice (8 Aug 2013)

Excellent thanks.


----------

